# IRT Pressing Takedown During Recent Blade Methodology Intensive At Masters And Champions!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2014)

Video courtesy of The Michigan Martial Arts Project and Michael Bacon.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2014)

Brian,
You are awesome dude!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks but you are to kind my friend!


----------

